

Ask HN: Should we apply to YC, if we are a competitor of a YC Alum?  - rrpadhy

Our idea is to disrupt a space, where the leader is a YC alum. Should we still apply to YC? Has anything similar happened before?
======
ig1
Yes a number of times. Rapportive, Etacts and Xobni were all YC and
competitors. YC has also funded a number of competing developer recruitment
startups.

------
TheMakeA
YC funded a startup (Double Robotics) that competed with a YC partner's co
(Anybots). Just apply.

